# New member (sort of)



## karatekid1975 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hiya all. I'm not karatekid. I'm just using her computer. My name is Ann, and I'm interested Shotokan. I have my first intro class next week. karatekid told me a lot about the martial arts (which I've been interested in for years, but didn't have the guts to start till she talked me into it, and found me a school near me). But she does Korean MA. I was wondering about forms (she says hyung, but I think here you say kata). I watched her do them and I fell in love with forms. I was wondering what the names of the forms you do. Or post a website or two for me to look at   I'll get karatekid to help me with looking up the website (I'm NOT good with computers ..... she's helping me as we speak  ). I'll be here all weekend, so post a way  

Thank in advance

Ann


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 10, 2002)

This is a site for Shotokan Kata.  Not certain if this is what you are looking for. (Oddly I came across this site at the ITF bulletin board)

http://www.24fightingchickens.com/shotokan/kata/index.html


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 10, 2002)

Ann, Shotokan Karate uses Okinawa kata's. The main kata's are Pinan Shodan, Pinan Nidan, Pinan Sandan, Pinan Yondan, Pinan Godan, Naihanchi Shodan, Naihanchi Nidan, Naihanchi Sandan, Bassai. There are plenty more but this should get you started. You can use the search engine for each kata and find plenty more info on each kata. I found a site that have video clips at www.shorinryu.dk/html/kata.htm One thing you have to remember is not everyone does the same kata the exact way.
Bob:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks. That was helpful. Karatekid said she knows three of those forms from TSD (pinan=pyung ahn .... ok I'm a rookie, but I'm guessing this means the same thing in different languages). They look the same as the ones she showed me, except slight differences. But that's cool. I have a feeling I will love those forms  

LOL karatekid said to wait till I learn Bassai LOL. Ok, she said that's her favorite, eventhough she never learned it.

Ann


----------



## fissure (Aug 10, 2002)

http://home.drenik.net/joemilos/shotokan_kata.htm


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2002)

Here's another site:
http://jka.uchicago.edu/kata.html


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 10, 2002)

If you've got a broadband Internet connection, or are very patient, try: 

http://ctr.usf.edu/shotokan/kata.html 

Quoting their site: _Kata clips are from the video series: All Kata of Karate, Japan Karate Association, produced by The Bureau of Technique, Japan Karate Association. 

These kata video clips are provided by the Karate Club at USF for educational purposes only._

These are all .mpg clips, some of them approaching 3MB, so if you're on dialup, get ready for a bit of a wait.

Cthulhu


----------



## fissure (Aug 10, 2002)

I've tried to download the JKA videos rom sevel site, i could never pull it off!


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 11, 2002)

I went that site there Cthulhu and i think they got heian(or however you spell it, i call it pinan shodan and nidan. But anyway i think they mixed up the labels....


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 11, 2002)

Mixed up the labels?  Could you be more specific?

If you're talking about the Heian kata, remember that the order was changed when the names were changed.  Basically, Pinan nidan is Heian shodan and Pinan shodan is Heian nidan.

Cthulhu


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok, she (karatekid) was confused with the labels, too. She thought that Heian shodan looked like Pyung ahn ee dan (pinan nidan). She gets it now. I'm still confused, but in aw with these forms. Good stuff.

Thanks to all of you and karatekid for your help  

Ann


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 11, 2002)

oh ok, i didnt know that. Never mind than......  my bad


----------



## ShotoAnn (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, finally! My own screen name. Cool   Thanks to karatekid showing me the ropes. I think I can do this now 

Ok, back to the subject. I saw the forms tonight in class. The higher ranks did some amazing ones. Tekki (spelling) was cool. I think it was Tekki shodan (it looked like it from the above website). 

Oh, and what is the ranks in Shotokan? I think my school goes, white, yellow, orange, blue, green ....... phoowy, I can't remember.

And does anyone know of a good site that has the Japanese term? I was totally confused with them speaking Japanese tonight LOL. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 15, 2002)

ShotoAnn, have you got Karatekid1975, converted over to shotokan karate yet? I think she would like it if she tried it.
Bob


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey! This is what I get for getting her into MA??? Just kidding ya Bob. No, she didn't convert me. I converted her to a martial artist though   hehehehe


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 16, 2002)

Karatekid1975, It is good that you got her (ShotoAnn) into the Martial Arts. Getting back to you, if you like TSD so much you may want to try Shotokan karate. After all that is what TSD was pattern after.
Bob


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 16, 2002)

Hiya ShotoAnn,

I'm a noob to Shotokan myself. I started a little over a month ago ...my feet haven't stopped hurting yet!! 

My school teaches Taikyoko (sp?) Shodan as the first kata. If you are attending a JKA school, you will not learn this kata. This kata is R E A L L Y basic ..it consists of down blocks and reverse punches ...but it's a great way to start out with kata's.

I take my test for blue belt next tuesday!  (My school is: White, blue, blue (yes, two blues), green, purple, brown, black) 

Best of luck to ya! :asian: 

Gary


----------



## karatekid1975 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hiya, Bob.

Yes, I know  I was watching them when I took Ann there. I do miss those forms  I was also interested in the bunkai (sp?). It's self defense using what's in the forms. I was watching them do bunkai with pyung ahn (Heian sp?) chodan. It was cool. Just watching, I learned something   It brought new light to that form (for me anyways).


----------



## ShotoAnn (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh wow! You should have went last night, Laurie. My legs hurt LOL.

Anyways, to Little Shoto. Yes we learn Taikyoko shodan first. I learned it last night (kata night LOL). I don't know the ranks yet, but I will find out soon enough  

I also learned so much about Shotokan on the web today (Thanks to Laurie for showing me how to use this dang thing, and for the Computers for Dummies book LOL). My eyeballs are hurting from reading so much. I think I can relate to stuff y'all talk about now  (I think LOL).

I don't know if my school belongs to the JKA yet, but I will ask.

For now, my eyes need rest.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 11, 2002)

i studied shotokan for many years before switching to TSD.

i leaned many forms also.  all heian forms plus bassai dai, bassai sho, nijushi, and hangetsu.  i still practice those forms once in awhile to keep them fresh.  it is a great style with alot of power and great stances.

different schools will have different belt systems.  mine went: white, yellow, orange, blue, green, purple 1, purple 2, brown 1, brown 2, brown 3, black.

best of luck on you on your life long journey


----------

